# CMH Lahore Vs Shalamar Medical College (2016) (Comparisons And Queries)



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

Aoa people
Until recently both cmh and shalamar were my top choices for mbbs but now that cmh is affiliated with NUMS, and it has put me in quite a bit of confusion. *This thread is to clear my own queries as well of those who are considering studying in these colleges ....i think both colleges are two of the best colleges in pakistan neither of them are bad. *
*My questions...*
1. My biggest concern - What worries me is NUMS...its new and i dont know even know if its even recognized by WHO (World Health Organization) which is a neccessity if youre thinking about studying USMLE. The college is recognized laikin degree tou NUMS ki milni hai. Im worried agay future mein problem na ho. 
2. Scholarships - Ive know that shalamar gives scholarships, but in the prospectus it says theyre given to those who achieve positions in the UHS profs while in the forums ive read they say it also gives need based and merit scholarships to non-position holders...i need clarification on this matter. Cmh doesnt give scholarships and its more expensive than shalamar 
3. Module System - Alright, i wanted to ask this for a long time. I have heard keh both CMH and Shalamar have module systems of teaching in place. I can understand Cmh would have it since it just got affiliated with a newly formed university. However, i am unclear how shalamar executes this since they give the same exams and everything as the rest of the uhs mbbs students.
Thats all i can think for now 
*Now for a general comparison*
What youll notice is both of these colleges are really good and WOULD NOT RECOMMEND CHANGING COLLEGES OVER TRIVIAL REASONS for eg "uss ki building choti thi" and "uss ka admin officer rude/ajeeb tha"
1. Campus size - both have good, well built campuses. I think cmh has a bigger campus im not sure about this.
2. Teaching hospitals - both have good teaching hospitals.
3. Faculty - As always both have a very experienced faculty.
4. Fees - Cmh is a bit more expensive than shalamar. First years fee is 831,000 for cmh and 750,000 for shalamar (one time admission fee included).
5. Location - both are in good areas in lahore not on the outskirts like avicenna, cpmc, sharif....
6. Cmh started a year earlier than shalamar i think.
A lot can be written but really everything you'll find keh zyada difference nai hai.

Whew...
So thats it, ive applied to both colleges and all the info here is from what i know myself and what ive heard from people so if any of the info is incorrect, i apologize. Oh and just so you know mera kahin admission confirm nai hua, and there is no guarantee i'll get into cmh (because im still waiting for my SAT result). I'l say it again this thread isnt just for clearing my confusion, everyone is welcome to discuss their queries as well. This post isnt meant to offend anyone nor slander any of the colleges mentioned. I apologize in advance if it did.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Honestly cmh is the only uni that considers sat 2, nums entrance test, and mcat for admission and for that the uni has gained my respect 
Not all expats living abroad are gazillionaires and they can't afford to pay the 18 lac fees just because they didn't know bout mcat and did sat instead
And I learned that cmh has a fight with uhs about admitting students based on sat and for that cmh has my respect 
I applied in both unis the shalimar guys told me they are gonna accept sat scores too but I suspect the head of admissions was lying to me but on the ofchance that I get admitted in both I would definitely go to cmh
Also it is part military 
Its location is better (shalimar is kinda located in the slums)
The hostel is attached to the cmh uni 
Shalimars hostel is somewhere else
So that's bout it


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey what's your aggregate? With mcat? I applied to shalamar and cmh, both. I am so confused about this too. NUMS established this year and shalamar has a module system in place. Cmh hasn't I think. But I am not sure. But I've heard this year on all med schools are required to have a module system. From what I have seen, I think shalamar is amazing. For me, the biggest issue is adjusting to the people. I feel CMH is more of a A levels people place. Shalamars location is odd but also it receives a lot of patients. So that's a plus. But so does CMH. Both are strict. But both produce great results. So I think whichever we choose, we don't really go wrong. If it were up to me I'd choose CMH, being apprehensive about NUMS and being a civilian and all. But idk CMH has this allure no other place has for me. Best of luck to you. I hope we both make it :blush:


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> Aoa people
> Until recently both cmh and shalamar were my top choices for mbbs but now that cmh is affiliated with NUMS, and it has put me in quite a bit of confusion. *This thread is to clear my own queries as well of those who are considering studying in these colleges ....i think both colleges are two of the best colleges in pakistan neither of them are bad. *
> *My questions...*
> 1. My biggest concern - What worries me is NUMS...its new and i dont know even know if its even recognized by WHO (World Health Organization) which is a neccessity if youre thinking about studying USMLE. The college is recognized laikin degree tou NUMS ki milni hai. Im worried agay future mein problem na ho.
> ...


Also, how did your SAT 2 go? I repeated it so I was surprised to see the test was harder than the last time I gave it. Specially biology. Cmh has such a high merit on local seat. It's veryy hard to get in. I hope this year it drops! :disappointed:


----------



## DoctorBot (Sep 24, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Hey what's your aggregate? With mcat? I applied to shalamar and cmh, both. I am so confused about this too. NUMS established this year and shalamar has a module system in place. Cmh hasn't I think. But I am not sure. But I've heard this year on all med schools are required to have a module system. From what I have seen, I think shalamar is amazing. For me, the biggest issue is adjusting to the people. I feel CMH is more of a A levels people place. Shalamars location is odd but also it receives a lot of patients. So that's a plus. But so does CMH. Both are strict. But both produce great results. So I think whichever we choose, we don't really go wrong. If it were up to me I'd choose CMH, being apprehensive about NUMS and being a civilian and all. But idk CMH has this allure no other place has for me. Best of luck to you. I hope we both make it :blush:


my agg is almost 87.1 with mcat
IMO youre not going to find a shortage of A level people in places like cmh and shalamar...dono jagah a level people mahaul hai
I'd go to cmh too it weren't for nums
i didnt really have good preparation for the sat, i blew my bio test too (time management ftw)..banking on the chem and phys sections to save me 

- - - Updated - - -



Spoderman said:


> Honestly cmh is the only uni that considers sat 2, nums entrance test, and mcat for admission and for that the uni has gained my respect
> Not all expats living abroad are gazillionaires and they can't afford to pay the 18 lac fees just because they didn't know bout mcat and did sat instead
> And I learned that cmh has a fight with uhs about admitting students based on sat and for that cmh has my respect
> I applied in both unis the shalimar guys told me they are gonna accept sat scores too but I suspect the head of admissions was lying to me but on the ofchance that I get admitted in both I would definitely go to cmh
> ...


spoderman
i dont think cmh consider mcat for admission...its just the nums test and sat 2
shalamar takes students on the basis of sat 2 for foreign seats only....on which im guessing youre applying.
In the end what matters is your choice....i chose my a levels school on the same basis, it just had a certain a charm.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

Actually the head of admissions at shalimar said that they will consider my sat score on local seats if I have given my MCAT similar to cmh


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Really? Are you sure? Because in their prospectus it was written they take sat 2 for foreign students for which the money is more.


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

DoctorBot said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Hey what's your aggregate? With mcat? I applied to shalamar and cmh, both. I am so confused about this too. NUMS established this year and shalamar has a module system in place. Cmh hasn't I think. But I am not sure. But I've heard this year on all med schools are required to have a module system. From what I have seen, I think shalamar is amazing. For me, the biggest issue is adjusting to the people. I feel CMH is more of a A levels people place. Shalamars location is odd but also it receives a lot of patients. So that's a plus. But so does CMH. Both are strict. But both produce great results. So I think whichever we choose, we don't really go wrong. If it were up to me I'd choose CMH, being apprehensive about NUMS and being a civilian and all. But idk CMH has this allure no other place has for me. Best of luck to you. I hope we both make it :blush:
> ...


OMG YOU CAN EASILYY GET INTO A GOVT MED SCHOOL IA. I have 83.7 with my mcat and 86.76 with my sat 2. I am hoping so much I improve even a little bit so I can come on the merit of CMH. I have so many friends there and have always loved it. They say it's an amazing place. Really? I was under the impression that shalamar was mostly Fsc kids than A levels. Like barely 7-8 per class. So that was sad because I like being around my kind  fsc students are really nice but they don't get you the way A levels kids do.


----------



## Spoderman (Sep 22, 2016)

FutureDr. said:


> Really? Are you sure? Because in their prospectus it was written they take sat 2 for foreign students for which the money is more.


Yea I talked to the guy and I can even send you the email in which he said that they can accept me but i suspect the guy might be lying and in the end uhs might deny my admission


----------



## 98233 (Aug 8, 2016)

Spoderman said:


> FutureDr. said:
> 
> 
> > Really? Are you sure? Because in their prospectus it was written they take sat 2 for foreign students for which the money is more.
> ...


If they are, that's weird because they haven't mentioned it anywhere! :scream: but I hope we all get in regardless of the way


----------



## Naweed Niazi (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi guys. I also applied for the foreign seat. My aggragate is 84.9%. I think I'll get it... i hope cause i only applied here :cold_sweat:. Does amyone know when their interview call will come?


----------

